# tv safety



## andy_65_in (Feb 9, 2014)

just brought a samsung 32 led.is it mandatory to have a voltage stablizer with it to save high voltage burnout and if so which one shud i buy


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 9, 2014)

sollatek TV stab

not those costly local made "branded themselves" vguard


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 9, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> sollatek TV stab
> 
> not those costly local made "branded themselves" vguard


what exactly shud i buy -vguard or sollatek


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 9, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> what exactly shud i buy -vguard or sollatek



sollatek...I have it check in flipkart.


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 9, 2014)

dnt have flipkart where i live-what abt vguard


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 9, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> dnt have flipkart where i live-what abt vguard



wait till someone gives review here abt vguard

i had a bad experience with it
i had nearly 10 vguard ac stabilizers for 10 2 ton ac's but eveyone of them failed after a year gradually one by one.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 10, 2014)

bumping this thread as i also need reviews regarding good stabilizers.come on guys, you must all be using stabilizers for ur tvs. Reviews please!


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 10, 2014)

srkmish said:


> bumping this thread as i also need reviews regarding good stabilizers.come on guys, you must all be using stabilizers for ur tvs. Reviews please!



the only site which gave me reiable corect specs about stabilizers was sollatek and their email help also is fast

vguard: quality you can*not* trust without_* any *_specifications
piece of el-cheapo plastic not-so-good-looking vguard stabilizer

previously used 2x MAXINE 500W stabilizer but that failed in 2 years(output normal led stopped glowing indicating a fault) (another got smoke)


----------



## Minion (Feb 10, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> just brought a samsung 32 led.is it mandatory to have a voltage stablizer with it to save high voltage burnout and if so which one shud i buy



Use a microtek or APC Ups.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Vguard's a good one afaik..
I've been using Vguard's Digital stabilizer for my LED tv for more than 2 years now...works fine..no problems till now.
As far as looks are concerned, i really don't care about it as long as its working fine..( its a stabilizer...will probably be out of sight in most Houses anyway )

+1 for Vguard from me.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 10, 2014)

Minion said:


> Use a microtek or APC Ups.



gives the worst unclean sqarewave and might damage the tv power circuitry at some point of time.

my sony tv refuses to start on a squarewave/stepped sinewave ups.


----------



## vutonium (Feb 10, 2014)

I used a Aplab PowerBook UPS with a dead battery for my Samsung Series 5 LCDTV back in India. I didn't replace the battery as I found it very convenient to leave the UPS power switch to ON and just use the wall socket switch to turn the thing ON. LOL!

It is still working flawlessly and its been more than 3 years now.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 10, 2014)

vutonium said:


> I used a Aplab PowerBook UPS with a dead battery for my Samsung Series 5 LCDTV back in India. I didn't replace the battery as I found it very convenient to leave the UPS power switch to ON and just use the wall socket switch to turn the thing ON. LOL!
> 
> It is still working flawlessly and its been more than 3 years now.


how did it protect the tv? did it have a avr in it?


----------



## vutonium (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes. Other than providing battery backup, it did everything. Line filter AVR and what not. Whenever there was a fluctuation, I could hear it click. That thing has a HTPC drawing power through it. My place used to have a lot of fluctuation 2 years ago. Nothing happened to the TV and the HTPC. Later we re-did all the wiring and got rid of fluctuations.


----------



## Minion (Feb 11, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> gives the worst unclean sqarewave and might damage the tv power circuitry at some point of time.
> 
> my sony tv refuses to start on a squarewave/stepped sinewave ups.



I have been using a microtek UPS more than 2 yrs till no problem it too have AVR and all kind of protection.


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 25, 2014)

got sollatek13 m-cost me Rs 1350.oo, happy


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2014)

is stabilizer necessary for TV?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 26, 2014)

vguard is very popular in south.
i have used it and its good for tv.
you can also use apc ups for the tv as it has ver y good over voltage and under voltage protection.


----------

